
Law grad wins discharge of his student debt - mmastrac
http://www.abajournal.com/news/article/law-grad-wins-discharge-of-his-student-debt-in-opinion-criticizing-punitive-standards
======
sfgweilr4f
Bankruptcy is meant to be the point where the law decides the entity simply
cannot pay its debts in a particular situation and what the next step(s)
should be. Philosophically, if a debt cannot be discharged due to bankruptcy,
isn't it really just some wacky exception to enable some form of slavery?

Are there other examples of "debt" that cannot be discharged through
bankruptcy?

(Yes I know this case demonstrates student debt actually can be discharged)

